# Opinions needed regarding Military members



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sure this has been brought up before, but I couldn't find anything so here goes. One burning question I've had in the 7 yrs of service in the US Air Force is this. Why do I have to purchase a hunting or fishing license for my state, when I'm only home on leave for a couple of days during the season? Now don't get me wrong I have no objections to buying a license and helping out my Conservation Department, I guess I just don't understand why Active Duty members are required to purchase a hunting/fishing tag. Shouldn't leave orders or a valid Active Duty ID Card be sufficient? I have no clue how other states laws are, but I do know that Missouri requires anyone and everyone to purchase tags. It just stinks that I for example, if I wanted to go duck hunting when I'm home. That's 16$ for a hunting license, 9$ for migratory bird and last time I checked 25$ for a duck stamp, and I might only be catching the last 3 days of season. Some might say, well thats just a measly 50 bucks, but hey I don't make a lot of money to begin with, then factor in costs to get home, etc, it does add up. I don't know tell me what you all think. Be honest, call me dumb or agree with me, I seriously want to know everyone's opinion.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I know what you mean. I spent 6 years in the Navy and was only able to get home for the tail end of one hunting season. I was tickled pink to be able to hunt that one year though, and the hunting license was peanuts compared to the fun I had. Nonetheless, only 1 in 6 was enough to decide that the military was not for me. Thank you for your service and I hope you get to enjoy your time at home every year.

Jim


----------



## hickunit (Jan 23, 2009)

In Maine, Veterans whom served after 9/11 (I believe around that date) get a free hunting/fishing combo. Which I think is crap for the older vets, because if I can get it for going to Iraq, whats the difference to a veteran of another war???

If you aren't a veteran and you are home on leave its only $3. Then $7.25 for state stamp and $15 for federal stamp. So I guess $25 isn't too bad for a weekend of hunting. I look at it is they state wants their money if you hunt every day or only one.

I think another reason they require you to get a hunting license, is to make sure that you have gone through the proper training(hunter safety) in order to obtain a license. Just because someone knows how to handle a gun safely doesn't mean they know how to hunt safely. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

Hick I totally agree with you, they wan't to make sure you're properly trained. So how about show your Active Duty ID PLUS your Hunter Safety card? Like I said I don't want to be a baby and nag, because I know that the 50 bucks I spend is going towards something to help my state out, wetlands, research what have you, just is somewhat dumb that I have to spend the $$ for a day possibly of fun. And you're right about the part of Vets. That shouldn't make a hoot in a holler if you were Korea or Iraq, war is war and a Vet is a Vet. Maybe we could both write our Senators and see what happens. I just wanted some opinions as to what people thought about this, and if they thought I was being a baby or actually had a point. Happy Hunting/Fishing :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am an Optometrist and when I was in school, I only made it home for hunting the last of my 4 years in Chicago. I paid the full price and drove from Chicago to Fargo and then up to McClusky, ND for the waterfowl opener and thenI did the same thing a few weeks later for pheasant opener. You either think that hunting is worth it of not. You prioritize what is important to you and make your decisions based on the information you are given in those situations. To me, after not hunting for three years.........It was well worth the price and the effort at that time in my life!! I actually thought I was priveliged to be able to hunt that year!!


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

DJ I agree with you and the other posts, I just wanted some input as to if others thought the same way. And yes you're right, hunting for whatever and fishing for rainbows/crappie are always worth it. Heck, here's proof that I'm a happy SOB just to get home and get back into the woods.



















Last year, last day of gun season in Missouri. Had about 15 minutes of shooting light left. This ole boy made a wrong move. Believe it or not he was only 3.5! Everyone thought him to be 5 or 6. Had 15 scoreable points, and about 19 total with the trash. Weighed 200+ on the hoof. Had some steaks/loin/burger and jerky to take back with me. EVERYONE at work was my best friend when they found out I had deer meat.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

they should give them to soldiers on leave if they are based in another state

God knows soldiers give us a lot


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess I have mixed feelings. In a big game lottery system it could mess things up some. 
I can't put into words how much I appreciate what our vets have done and are doing for us. We would not exist without them. Perhaps states should set up a one week license with reduced price specifically for vets. Something just to cover their administrative costs. As far as habitat stamps I would think vets would want to contribute to that the same as the rest of us. It's one of those things I would have to think about longer to come up with a solid answer. These are only my off the cuff thoughts.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

In North Dakota is you are on Active duty leave you don't need any licenses unless you are hunting big game or any other animal requiring a special permitt IE turkey/Swan and so forth then you have to apply through the lottery like everyone else. Being I'm a Native of North Dakota and stationed up here I still buy the sportsman combo because the only time i ever take leave is during deer season.

Forgot to add you will also need your duck stamp if hunting migratory birds. I would have to give anyone fals information.


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

Yea guess that's where the military would run into problems. States, unlike where I hail from, have lotterys to hunt Muley/Elk what have you. I totally understand that it would be unfair to homesteading locals to run a risk of taking their lottery tags. No good. Guess I, along with tons of others I'm sure, are just a lil bummed that we have to spend money to hunt for a day. I know I know, its worth it, and even if you don't see anything, its the thrill of getting out in the woods. Guess I just feel that sometimes the military is getting overlooked that's all. I don't want to start a big rant here, as I'm sure we have people on the site that aren't too fond of us, but still we (IMO) don't get the cred we should sometimes. Heck I had a friend that I was with in Iraq in 04, from KY. All he would talk about is whitetail this whitetail that. Read his Field/Stream mags so much that they started to rip apart. I left after 6 months, but he was there for a total of 18. That is a person that needs to be able to hunt for free, so long as he has his/her Hunter Safety course. I dunno call me dumb and short minded, just the way I think


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you consider this? Where ever you are stationed at the current time you are able to apply for a resident license without actually havingto change your residency. I'm not sure where your station but that being said if it is like NoDak you can hunt while on leave without having to buy a license except for the hunts that require a lottery.


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm stuck in Florida. The biggest deer that are here are the size of your duck/geese dogs. You have an abundance of pig here and turkey as well, but there really isn't public land. You have Avon Park, but its the Air Force's bombing range so you have to coordinate with that, plus fend off the hundreds of others that are hunting there. Guess its a lose lose situation unless you're saltwater fishing, or hunting gator down on Okeechobee.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

knutson24 said:


> Have you consider this? Where ever you are stationed at the current time you are able to apply for a resident license without actually havingto change your residency. I'm not sure where your station but that being said if it is like NoDak you can hunt while on leave without having to buy a license except for the hunts that require a lottery.


All states are like this if your active duty.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hell of a nice deer!!!!!!


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> All states are like this if your active duty.


I figured as much. I never felt the need to look into it at any of my other assignments.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

usafhunt, I read this post several times and as a military member myself with over 17 years of service, a combat tour to Afghanistan, and currently stationed overseas for 3 years, I don't agree with your thought process. Here is why,

1. You state you have been in the AF for 7 years, which means you are on at least your second tour. As a second termer, the realities of military service should have been made crystal clear. Missing holidays, family events, birthdays, anniversaries, and sporting seasons should be well understood.

2. You are given resident hunting/fishing privilages wherever you are stationed. Civilians do not have that privilage. They pay out of state fees if they want to hunt elsewhere. You pay what residents pay to hunt in their state. That is a gift to you by the citizens of each state in recognition and appreciation for your service. However, it sounds like you are not satisfied and want more.

3. You have 30 days of vacation (leave) to take each year. The vast majority of the citizens (hunters) in this great nation only have 14. You are able to choose when and where to use these days (within the confines of your commands needs). Other individuals, by necessity, have only weekends. I will refrain from going into the myriad of other benefits that you, as a military member, enjoy at no cost, that civilians pay for.

4. I don't understand when you say Quote "Guess I, along with tons of others I'm sure, are just a lil bummed that we have to spend money to hunt for a day". Every other hunter pays for this privalage. Should we be any different? Additionally, If there truely are "tons" of others, then some significant training lapses have occured when it comes to honor, courage, and commitment.

5. To be stationed in Florida is by no means a hardship. I have been stationed in Florida twice before, and if there is a negative aspect to getting those orders, I have not found it. There are many alternatives to your present location that are far less entertaining.

I personally appreciate the fact that you are serving this great nation and give you my thanks for going the extra mile and having the courage to stand up. However, to lament to those that have already given you privilages they themselve do not enjoy, is not an advisable course of action. Be thankful for that which you have, your youth, your abilities, your noteriety as a service member, and the whole hearted appreciation of your nation (which not all servicemembers had).

Respectfully,

Kirk D. Mundal, LT, USN


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Spot on LT.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

LT Mundal,

I have been contemplating a response to usafhunt since this thread started. Started a couple times and realized each time I was too ticked off to write it. Came back to write it this morning and read your response and realized that the task was accomplished. Thanks much!

Retired USAF hunter...

:beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

USAFHunt,
I think all active service members should hunt and fish free in every State-certainly in their home state or state where they are based.Some 'lotteries' may have to be excluded but dam few IMO.
Analogies to other occupations or professions don't resonate with me and are easily distinguishable.Its certainly a Drs privilege to work or study or whatever hard but he or she is doing so largely for themselves or for economic reasons.In the vast majority of situations thats not the case with service people.They serve at risk for OUR benefit and the benefit of the ENTIRE nation.
I understand some occupations are for public benefit as well,ie,police,firemen,etc but they serve locally in places of their choosing and with their families nearby,in their own housing and on and on.
Nope IMO its simply wrong and stingy to extract fees from men and women serving on active duty.Haven't thought of it before but I will try to do something about it now.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> in places of their choosing


That is key isn't it??? I am all for giving service men and women a break on hunting licenses, but I have to respond to that statement.

No one held a gun to their head and told them they had to join up. It is all a choice.

After seeing the men and women of our rural ambulance and fire rescue squads in action I would be really tempted to throw out a bone for them too!!!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Couldn't agree more about the 'choice' point.They made the choice and WE,individually and as a nation,are the beneficiaries of that choice.
Many go hunting for us-all over the world in miserable places and conditions,let em hunt free here when they are home.
I just got done participating in an event where,for the second year in a row,we hosted 20 overseas Vets on a fully free 4 day fishing trip in Canada.Being able to share time with them,some now missing arms or legs or...,makes it seem stupid to me to soak them a few bucks for a license.Why?Give me some good reasons-haven't seen any yet.Fact of the matter is,at least for me,its time we realize we are in a war,these are the people we send to deal with it for US,why in the world would anyone want to charge them for a license?Do our game departments need a few more bucks that bad?
I personally find it hard to believe we even have to discuss it.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

hell, charge the out of staters a little more, and give the service folks a free tag!


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

Dak,

I do apologize to not only you but LT Mundal as well, and agree with you both. I wasn't trying to make enemies, or get chewed out, I simply wanted an opinion. You gave yours and I appreciate it. Sorry to cause a tussle all, its just when I have 90 other people in my shop, its hard to take leave around the times I want. 


Dak said:


> LT Mundal,
> 
> I have been contemplating a response to usafhunt since this thread started. Started a couple times and realized each time I was too ticked off to write it. Came back to write it this morning and read your response and realized that the task was accomplished. Thanks much!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

No worries. Getting leave when you want is and always will be a challenge...particularly if you are looking to take a big chunk at once. Part of the deal. It is a great thing for communities and states to offer bennies to military members. I love it. In my opinion it is quite another for military members to go asking for additional bennies from the local communities and states. Everyone currently wearing a US military uniform is doing so because they chose to. There are great advantages and disadvantages to serving in the military. Decide if the advantages outweigh the disadvantages and then press on or separate. Cheers and thanks for your service.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

USAF hunt, no problem with me. Just remember why you raised your right hand! Now, forget all that. I will be stationed agian in Jacksonville Fl sometime around Oct 2010 and will be back home in ND for the entire month of November this year. If you want to hunt ND for deer and pheasant this year, just get yourself to Fargo sometime in November and I will pick you up at the airport. The rest of the hunt I will provide with he exception of the tags and licsences. I have guns and ammo for you so you don't have to worry about transporting that. I have access to some great ground and can show you a great hunt. The lottery for buck tags is over, but you can get a doe tag without to much trouble. It isn't free, but the decision is yours. Go to the ND game and fish website and apply if you want to. If you will be if FL when I get there, look me up. I know a bunch of charter captains that can put us on fish. Stay safe and thank you for your service.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

If you're not sure you can make it for deer, you DON'T have to apply for the lottery. All you have to do is mail an application with a copy of you orders and $20 about 2 weeks ahead of time and you'll get whatever tag you want for whatever area you want. Did it several years when I was stationed in NM.

just fyi

USAF MSgt (retired)


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

Bug Guy that sounds great and sure wish I could make it up there. Gonna be playing in sand at that time, so we'll have to take a raincheck. I do plan on getting up north somewhere next year, ND/SD, to do some upland hunting. Sounds fun and like a great experience and I appreciate the offer. My roommate just came from NAS Jax, had a good time.



Bug Guy said:


> USAF hunt, no problem with me. Just remember why you raised your right hand! Now, forget all that. I will be stationed agian in Jacksonville Fl sometime around Oct 2010 and will be back home in ND for the entire month of November this year. If you want to hunt ND for deer and pheasant this year, just get yourself to Fargo sometime in November and I will pick you up at the airport. The rest of the hunt I will provide with he exception of the tags and licsences. I have guns and ammo for you so you don't have to worry about transporting that. I have access to some great ground and can show you a great hunt. The lottery for buck tags is over, but you can get a doe tag without to much trouble. It isn't free, but the decision is yours. Go to the ND game and fish website and apply if you want to. If you will be if FL when I get there, look me up. I know a bunch of charter captains that can put us on fish. Stay safe and thank you for your service.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe next year USAFhunt. Keep your head down and stay safe.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

About the Military deer tags in North Dakota. You need to be a ND resident. Here is the email from the NDG&F Dept. I got in response to my inquire.

"You will not need to enter the regular 1st deer lottery. To receive your military deer license, just send us any deer application completed with your unit and species of your choices along with a $20 fee and a copy of your military papers showing you are full time active duty and your home of record is North Dakota. Try to get the paperwork to us before the November deer gun season so that you can will receive the gun license in the mail in time."

H2OfowlND


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

oops, I was assuming he was a resident.....assuming, always a bad idea


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

H2OfowlND said:


> About the Military deer tags in North Dakota. You need to be a ND resident. Here is the email from the NDG&F Dept. I got in response to my inquire.
> 
> "You will not need to enter the regular 1st deer lottery. To receive your military deer license, just send us any deer application completed with your unit and species of your choices along with a $20 fee and a copy of your military papers showing you are full time active duty and your home of record is North Dakota. Try to get the paperwork to us before the November deer gun season so that you can will receive the gun license in the mail in time."
> 
> H2OfowlND


A copy of your ND driver's license or LES can be used for proof of residency in lieu of the home of record.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Meh, I am allowed to hunt resident in any state I am stationed in. While I change my residence, I guess it makes little sense for me. But many of the states out there allow any AD member to hunt as a resident. The only two I've wanted to hunt and found out I couldnt' as a resident were Montana and Kentucky. All the other states allow you to come in and hunt as a resident. Thats more than sufficient for me. I can go to Ohio every year and hunt on my buddies property and just show my ID at the counter, by a tag, skip the license, and go hunting. Great deal IMO.

Far as the other thing brought up about the Gun tag, Ill have to call the state. That doesn't apply for members stationed in ND does it even though I'm a military resident? If it does, i'd like to take advantage of it to have another bow tag. But I'm sure it doesn't matter as I doubt I'd be able to get the oppurtunity to shoot two book bucks in one year w/ my bow. But it would be nice to still hunt throughout the year. I don't mind shooting does, but I'm not gonna sit in freezin temps for one lol.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Nope, does not apply if you're stationed in ND.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats what I figured. Thanks.


----------

